# Pontiac into Chevy



## 8T7K5 (Mar 2, 2018)

I'm not sure if this is the right place to come or not but I'm looking for some help. I was given a running, complete Pontiac 350 with a Pontiac Turbo 350 transmission. It's got an Edelbrock intake and Edelbrock carb on it, not sure about internals. I'm working on an 87 K5 Blazer, and I'm in the process of putting together a 383 for it but it's still a ways from being done. I've got a newly rebuilt Turbo 350 for it also. After doing some research on Pontiac engines I'd rather have it than the 383, plus it's ready to go. I'm having trouble finding out how to make motor mounts work though.

Some people have said use mounts from an older Bonneville, others say use Firebird mounts as some of the older ones used GM motor mounts. Butler sells a kit that looks like it would work but I don't want to waste time and money not knowing for sure. Any guidance is appreciated.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

I don't think there will be any easy drop in fix. Most likely you will have to do some engine mount fabricating to make it work. You will have to take into account spacing from your radiator to fan, starter wiring I believe is different due to starter mounting location, exhaust manifolds will have to be checked for fit, and driveshaft/U-joints may be different. Any swap can be done, but it will take work and careful measuring as a Pontiac 350 is not a Chevy 350 in any way, shape, or form.


----------



## 8T7K5 (Mar 2, 2018)

Already measured from the fan to radiator, it's got plenty of clearance. There's a huge difference between the two engines which is why I'm wanting to go with the Pontiac even over the 383. This swap has been done before into square body Chevy trucks, I just can't seem to get in contact with anybody who's actually done it. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Look at the engine mount photo on the Butler website to make sure you have the bolt holes for the earlier 1964-72 engine mounts - which you should.

If I were to do it, I would buy a pair of the 1964-72 frame mounts like Butler Performance sells, bolt your engine mounts to them, then lower the engine down into the chassis engine cradle. If they sit on the frame, mark the holes in the engine frame mounts to that of the frame crossmember, then lift the engine back up/off, and drill your holes to bolt the Pontiac frame mounts. 

If the mounts do not land on the Blazer engine cradle, then you might need to weld/gusset some flat bar/plate to the cradle which will then be drilled for bolting down the Pontiac frame mounts to. You may have to build them up with spacers so they work. All kinda unknowns until you actually set the engine down in the Blazer and go from there.

The way I would line it up might be to see if I could bolt the TH350 to the existing Blazer trans mount and then drop the engine down with mounts/frame mounts bolted together and see where it lands when you drop the engine down on the Blazer engine cradle. This might save some work, ie moving your trans mount. Otherwise, line up the Pontiac engine/frame mount to the Blazer cradle and adjust the trans mounting if needed.

Again, probably no simple way this is going to be done that I am aware of or have heard of. Not all that big of a deal, just will take some time in getting things lined up and fitted together and some possible fabrication.

Also found these mounts at Summit. Another option which might work or be adapted as your frame mounts. https://www.summitracing.com/parts/hdt-mm-210/overview/make/pontiac


----------



## 8T7K5 (Mar 2, 2018)

In doing all this digging, I've found out that 73 and up Firebird mounts are different from my '71 engine, and apparently the same as what comes in a squarebody. If I could find a conversion kit for that, I think I'd be in business, or remove the clamshell mount on my K5 frame, drill holes for the 3-hole plate for the donor engine, and that should work. I appreciate your help!


----------

